# car battery question



## cda (Nov 29, 2013)

There was another thread dealing with golf cart batteries.

Is there an exception to batteries filled with electrolyte ?  in a vehicle, when you have say 50 vehicles stored with battery? or what ever number pushes it past the exempt amounts for corrosive?


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2013)

No takers ??

Does the storage of  500 car batteries  fall under IFC chapter for corrosives ?

If same 500 were on numerous vehicles in storage would that change anything


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 5, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> No takers ??Does the storage of  500 car batteries  fall under IFC chapter for corrosives ?
> 
> If same 500 were on numerous vehicles in storage would that change anything


What are you specifically looking for? There are ventilation requirements for stationary lead acid battery and for charging stations.


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2013)

Well it started as a golf cart parking question ;;;

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/12700-outdoor-spaces-code.html

I thought that might be some exception to the corrosive chapter


----------



## Mark K (Dec 5, 2013)

Different types of batteries have different limitations for shipping and thus one might assume for storage.  Sealed lead acid batteries such as Gel Cel or AGM types will not outgas significant hydrogen nor will they discharge acid if turned upside down.


----------



## ICE (Dec 6, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> There are *ventilation requirements *for stationary lead acid battery and for charging stations.


Where can I find more information?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 6, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Where can I find more information?


I am not at my desk right now but I will post code section tomorow. NFPA, IFC, and IMC


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Where can I find more information?


 2009 IFC

SECTION 608 STATIONARY STORAGE BATTERY SYSTEMS

608.1 Scope. Stationary storage battery systems having an electrolyte capacity of more than 50 gallons (189 L) for flooded lead-acid, nickel cadmium (Ni-Cd) and valve-regulated lead-acid (VRLA), or 1,000 pounds (454 kg) for lithium-ion and lithium metal polymer, used for facility standby power, emergency power or uninterrupted power supplies shall comply with this section and Table 608.1.

One answer for stationary

But how about bunches installed on vehicles and stored like a golf cart rental building


----------



## Mark K (Dec 6, 2013)

The provision talks about batteries used for standby power, ups or emergency power.  The batteries in golf carts do not fit into any of these categories.  Given that they are located in the golf carts they are not likely to spill.  If your concern had to do with explosive gasses the risk would depend on how many batteries are being charged at one time and this might not be a real concern if VRLA batteries (Gel Cell or AGM) were used.

You might treat this facility similar to a repair garage.


----------



## ICE (Dec 6, 2013)

I once had a permit show up on my desk for a hydrogen collection system.  It turned out to be for a bunch of chargers for forklifts.  100 or more in a warehouse of 600k sq. ft...  They hung a plastic curtain  8' down from the ceiling which was 42' above the floor.  There were two zones, each with two roof mounted exhaust fans that ran one at a time in alternating 24 hour shifts.

None of it was listed for a hazardous location.  The area enclosed by the curtain contained miles of emt.  From research I found that lead acid batteries emit a minute amount of hydrogen at the end of the charging cycle.  The hydrogen collection system would never collect hydrogen.

The problem was that I couldn't approve the work as a hydrogen collection system unless it was all explosion proof.  The owner explained that the insurance company was forcing them to do this.  I told them to get a different insurance company.


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> The provision talks about batteries used for standby power, ups or emergency power.  The batteries in golf carts do not fit into any of these categories.  Given that they are located in the golf carts they are not likely to spill.  If your concern had to do with explosive gasses the risk would depend on how many batteries are being charged at one time and this might not be a real concern if VRLA batteries (Gel Cell or AGM) were used.You might treat this facility similar to a repair garage.


The question came up on the golf cart example was how many batteries could be on the golf carts given

Each cart had six batteries

Each battery had about two gallons of electrolyte

The electrolyte is technically a corrosive

So do the batteries fall under the corrosive chapter of the IFC and corrosive limit also in the ibc ????


----------



## mark handler (Dec 6, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> The question came up on the golf cart example was how many batteries could be on the golf carts givenEach cart had six batteries
> 
> Each battery had about two gallons of electrolyte
> 
> ...


TABLE 307.1(2)

closed system, 500 gallons per control area (1000 with sprinklers)

500/12=41 golf carts per control area

Assuming your assumptions are correct


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> TABLE 307.1(2)closed system, 500 gallons per control area


It seems like there has to be an exception for batteries on vehicles???

What do you do with a six story parking garage that can handle 700 cars equating to 700 batteries???


----------



## mark handler (Dec 6, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> It seems like there has to be an exception for batteries on vehicles???What do you do with a six story parking garage that can handle 700 cars equating to 700 batteries???


A parking garage usually does not consider the corrosive factor,nor the charging of six batteries per car

I did several golf clubhouses that we considered the area as an S2

Charging batteries can be dangerous


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2013)

But the corrosive chapter covers storage not so much battery charging


----------



## mark handler (Dec 6, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> But the corrosive chapter covers storage not so much battery charging


Yes, and that is why we considered the golf clubhouses as an S2

I was just commenting on your post comments


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Yes, and that is why we considered the golf clubhouses as an S2


Ok ,

But does the gallon limit apply???

If you wanted to have more golf carts that pushes the gallons over the limit, would you require the golf cart storage area to be designed to a "H" occupancy ??


----------



## mark handler (Dec 6, 2013)

I, would consider it a S2

the leak or explosion of one battery will not cause the others to leak or explode

The only real hazard is fire


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 6, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Ok ,But does the gallon limit apply???
> 
> If you wanted to have more golf carts that pushes the gallons over the limit, would you require the golf cart storage area to be designed to a "H" occupancy ??


I would say no on the volume, it is used for stationary measurements. It would also not apply to the parking garage scenario, mechanical ventilation is place and charging would not be an issue.

Other Codes IFC 608 and 609.

NFPA 76

\NFPA 1 chapter 52

NFPA 70 E

ASHREA 62


----------

